# Google Maps Challenge



## MetroFox2 (Dec 9, 2017)

Okay, so here's a writing challenge I helped set up on a different forum some time ago, I'll quote the original and then note changes.

Original post -
"Hopefully, this idea won't have people as fiercely divided as my last post, so here we go, fingers crossed.

As the average shut-in youth with ample access to the internet, I've been spending my time exploring the world via google street view, mainly in excitement for upcoming trips, but that's for another time.

The challenge idea I had was to take a collection of locations from Google Street View, post their coordinates here, and have people write a short story around the image of their choice.

The types of locations I think would be more around ruins or rural/wilderness areas, as to avoid getting too much modern nonsense in the way. Of course, roads, cars, and infrastructure can be ignored, towns can be too unless you want to envision them in a fantasy (Or other) style.

My instructions for the coordinates are as follows:

Take the chosen coordinates (E.g. 70.086733, 29.671431), and copy-paste them into the search bar in google maps. Then, go into the street view (Or 360 picture view) where the marker is (Or as near as possible).

When it comes to what sort of story, I'm not too fused, I like creative freedom myself. However, I do think there should be a word count, maybe 500-2,000 words? What do people think about a time limit?

So, if there are any other issues people can think of that I might have forgotten, let me know. I just wanted to test the waters and see what the interest in this sort of challenge would be, as well as flesh out the details if there is some actual interest.

Anyway, look forward to hearing from people, I'm gonna go find some good coordinates to use."

Note that the forum was fantasy only, whereas this will be more open.

Anyway, word count will not be changed, 500 - 2,000 words.
Actually, there's not much I want to change, so yeah, if there's any feedback or notes on the challenge that people can think of, I'd be happy to hear them.

So thanks for taking the time to read this, I would recommend declaring your intention to participate, and then link your story here when done, with the coordinates.

Speaking of which, here they are:

LOCATION 1: www.google.co.uk: Google Maps 

LOCATION 2: www.google.co.uk: Google Maps 

 LOCATION 3: www.google.co.uk: Google Maps 

LOCATION 4: www.google.co.uk: Google Maps

LOCATION 5: www.google.co.uk: Google Maps

LOCATION 6: www.google.co.uk: Google Maps

LOCATION 7: www.google.co.uk: Google Maps

LOCATION 8: www.google.co.uk: Google Maps

LOCATION 9: www.google.co.uk: Google Maps

LOCATION 10: www.google.co.uk: Google Maps

It's late here, so I've probably cocked something up / missed something, again, just ask me about anything on here or via DM, I'll get back to you.

Good luck, and I look forward to seeing what comes out of it.

Footnote - I am still working on the Hit Me! (One-word story suggestion) thread, just editing a few more pieces for that and wanted to work on something fresh to keep my mind on point.


----------



## RuffusTheLynx (Dec 16, 2017)

Really an very original challenge!

even if i'm not a good writer xD


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 16, 2017)

This sounds like a fun idea.

My choice is Location 9 -- will put a story together soon!


----------



## Jarren (Dec 16, 2017)

Ooh, this actually looks pretty cool. I'll pick a location when I get home.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Wow, wasn't expecting any interest by now. I'll be honest, I don't have any ideas myself... Well, they're developing as we speak. Anyway, thanks for showing interest and good luck to people who are getting involved, I look forward to seeing what comes out of it.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 3, 2018)

Made a start on planning mine, was wandering if anyone else had made any progress, maybe race them to see who could get something out first (Though, I don't say that to pressure anyone, just need a kick to get things going).


----------



## Prostapheresys (Jan 4, 2018)

Seeing this thread now, very interesting idea! I'm still unsure wether or not I'll participate though, mainly because I'm very undecided on which location to pick XD
Specifically, I find Location 2 to be quite inspiring but Location 5 is perfect dark/horror material...


----------



## Jarren (Jan 5, 2018)

I'll be doing something with location 2. I've already got a dozen ideas.


----------



## Prostapheresys (Jan 6, 2018)

... Aaand I think I'll write something about location 5 then XD 
I came with more (hopefully) interesting ideas with that than with location 2 anyway


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm beginning work on a story for location 9, kind of a sequel to some coursework, but *not* to the point where reading said coursework is required.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 24, 2018)

When in back home I'll pick one and let it rip


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 24, 2018)

its a toss up between 5 and 10. I think I'll do 1o as as story instantly came to me. Same with 5... actually heres what I'll do I'll say when I'm finished. That way I don't lock myself into a corner. Its either going to be 5 or 10 (leaning towards ten)


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 24, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> its a toss up between 5 and 10. I think I'll do 1o as as story instantly came to me. Same with 5... actually heres what I'll do I'll say when I'm finished. That way I don't lock myself into a corner. Its either going to be 5 or 10 (leaning towards ten)



10 is neat. How did they do that? I was under the impression Google Maps just drove around with their Google Cars all over the place on public roads.


----------



## Jarren (Jan 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> 10 is neat. How did they do that? I was under the impression Google Maps just drove around with their Google Cars all over the place on public roads.


User images I'm pretty sure.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> 10 is neat. How did they do that? I was under the impression Google Maps just drove around with their Google Cars all over the place on public roads.


If you look closely at some of the mountain ones you can see how. They have backpacks with 360 cameras mounted on them.

Imagine that being your job. You're paid to walk around taking. I wonder if theres any bathrooms in streetview from them needing to take a wiz and forgetting to remove the backpack.

I have completed my story. 1000 words. Just like any good writer I will be getting it looked over by a peer, and I shall take strict offense to anything they say that doesn't worship it and view any form of criticism as a direct declaration of war against my ego.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 25, 2018)

Not 100% sure how to share it. So I'll just upload it.
My story is based off of location ten.

Screw it I tried to upload a file but the format isn't correct and I do not dare convert it to TXT format. YUCK. (also let us be real how many people would DL the file let alone read it in that manner?)

Story below titled: In the Cold of Winter.


Spoiler



Dimaeya latched onto his fur cloak while the howling wind snapped at his bare flesh. Every step was heavy but both his axe and his bow weren’t weighing him down, it was his mind. The overcast sky and crunching of snow told him that the dead times were here. He closed his eyes, took a breath, and walked into the small stone dwelling his thoughts racing around like runaway horses.

Dimaeya was greeted by a voice.

“Yemeh you are home!” The greeting was eager and cheerful, but Dimaeya was not. He gulped nervously at Tyilae and her ears flattened against her head. “Is all… well?”

Dimaeya reflected on the hunt. Eight hours he spent looking for anything. The harsh rocky lands with steep hills caused his feet to ache. Tyilae still managed to make something, but the ground up grain and dried herbs wasn’t enough to survive. He knew this.

He felt he was a failure.

“No.” Dimaeya hung his head in shame. “There’s nothing, only ghosts and the gods.”

Tyilae smiled weakly her tail wagging slightly. “You look tired.”

“I am.” Dimaeya sighed while sitting in the bed made of stone fur pelts laid ontop of dry grass. He looked at the bed and shook his head. If this kept up they would have to start using the grass to fuel the fire. He grimly thought.

“Yemeh?” Tyilae cooed as she nuzzled up to Dimaeya.

He looked over her. He was useless he couldn’t get food. He couldn’t hunt, he was useless. Her head resting on his shoulder and her soft yellow fur was a welcomed warm, but his heart still felt heavy with regret and worry.

“I am a failure,” Dimaeya confessed what his mind was assaulting him with. “I am unfit to be your Yemeh. Look at me.” He held out his hands showing his skin to her. “I am of the bare. I can not hunt. I can only...” He grabbed his head and bit his lip. He wanted to scream.

“You are not a failure.”

“I am.”

Tyilae pushed him down onto the bed and looked him in the eyes sternly. Her gaze softened into a smile.

“I am unfit to be with a Kelaek. We’re different,” Dimaeya continued.

She shook her head. “You are hard on yourself. You know you have not to prove yourself to me.”--He was about to open his mouth but she grabbed his hand and rest it against her breast . The gentle rhymthic beating silenced him--“this is for you.” She traced his hand and smiled.

“We’re different… species,” He muttered.

“I don’t care if you’re a different species, Yemeh. I love you.” She leaned in and pulled him into an embrace. Her warmth burned hotter than the fire that was in the centre of the room. The warmth of her touch melted the cold icy thoughts that plagued Dimaeya’s mind. He just closed his eyes and fell into her warmth.

She pulled away to tend to the fire by throwing a small piece of wood into it. She stirred the coals with a long stick being careful to not burn it in the process. His eyes traced her body, The slight spots showing through her blonde fur. She was lucky to have such fur Dimaeya thought with a tinge of envy, but as his eyes traced her body he could not help but get drawn in by her beauty. Maybe it was the harshness of the world outside but he could haven vowed to the gods that she was more beautiful. Her fur was shiny and her eyes glowed.


She returned to Dimaeya’s side with two wooden bowls. The gruel was bitter, but it was warm and despite its appearance it was food. Tyilae unwrapped a small piece of leather to reveal something black. She broke off a chunk of it and handed it to Dimaeya. To his surprise it was smoked fish from last season.

“W-we still have some?” He asked.

“Of course. Last season was plentiful. Do not fret.” Tyilae’s ear rose as he tail wagged. “Tomorrow I will go out with you. Let me help you. We also need to find wood. The fire will probably die in the night. So you we’re going to be close tonight. Not that you mind.” She let out a coo and rested her forehead on his shoulder.

Dimaeya finished the food and Tyilae looked up at roof. The turf helped insulate this little home and it being dug into the ground helped. The wind howled above trying to claw its way in yet could not. Dimaeya finally laid in the furs just now realizing how much he ached and Tyilae grabbed his feet and began to rub them.

She let out a giggle as Dimaeya’s eyes rolled into the back of his head. She quickly got a knot out his feet and pulled him onto her lap. She looked into his eyes and reflected on how she found him. How she saved him from death. How she held him just like this his eyes almost vacant and his body cold from the harsh sea that surrounded her land.

They built this house together harvesting slabs from the beach and carrying wood from its shore. This was their third time through the dead season, though this was the worse. Tyilae knew it was eating away at him. She hugged his head.

She closed her eyes but Dimaeya noticed something different as his ear rested against her body. He heard a slight rhythmic echo. A smaller beat that was different from her heart. This caused him to pause.

“ Tyilae is the green going to be bountiful?”

Tyilae smiled a smile. “Yes quite so, Yemeh. See it beats for you, you need not to prove it for me. For I already know.”

Dimaeya lay there on the lap of his lover. Even though the dead season was beginning, fresh seeds of life were budding and growing.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 26, 2018)

Really nobody else? Can I do another one? *taps cheek*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Really nobody else? Can I do another one? *taps cheek*



If you want, I've just been busy with college and other projects, both of which are nearly done for the moment, so I can get back to work on my piece.


----------



## Prostapheresys (Jan 27, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> If you want, I've just been busy with college and other projects, both of which are nearly done for the moment, so I can get back to work on my piece.


Pretty much the same here, plus I fear I'm going too far with my story idea and beyond the 2000 word limit...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 27, 2018)

Prostapheresys said:


> Pretty much the same here, plus I fear I'm going too far with my story idea and beyond the 2000 word limit...



Yeah, I may have gone too ambitious, but I'm figuring out how to shorten it and maintain the flow and emotion of the story.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 28, 2018)

Normally I'm a novelist so I'm amazed I was able to make the story go exactly where I wanted to with 1000 words. xD


----------

